# Anjuta 3.X



## andersbo87 (May 18, 2015)

Hello!

I'm just wondering if anyone has started porting Anjuta 3.X to FreeBSD?
I tried to install the one included in the ports collection(devel/anjuta), but that version seems to be 2.X, which by the way fails with the message "Needs update after Gnome 3 import".
I think the newest one out there is Anjuta 3.14.X, but I might be wrong.


----------

